# Ruby is fighting lymphoma



## vycht (Jul 30, 2017)

It has been an emotional roller coaster for me, and, just like many others, wish I have found this site earlier. My baby, Ruby is 11 year old, a very quiet and cute girl, loves being with any human. She is my first dog, and has always been very healthy all along - no arthritis, no skin problems or gastroenteritis. I guess that is why I am not health-conscious, and never realise she would fall sick, or leave me some day.

It all started just 3 days ago, when I noticed her panting very heavily at around 70 breaths per minute. I did a quick search on the web, and was concerned to find that she is breathing at a rather fast rate. I took her to the vet immediately the next morning, and the vet did a quick check, and immediately gave us a provisional diagnosis of lymphoma. She said she felt quite a lot of large nodes, and there are only few possibilities, the highest chance is lymphoma.

It was a total shock to me, and it was when it all made sense. Ruby has been losing weight/becoming thinner for 1-2 months, my family was concerned, asked about the weight loss at a vet when she is having her vaccination 1 month ago, but the vet didn't say it was abnormal. Then we increased her food (dry food), and shoved it off our minds. These two days, I have been feeling so much guilt, and wished I had the sense earlier, just a bit earlier, so that she can be diagnosed earlier.

That was the night when the balanced tipped. After bringing her to the vet, her condition deteriorated immediately. She was sleeping whole day, a little bit reluctant to eat, and walked like an old dog (she was always bouncing around before despite her age)

We had a discussion, and took Ruby to another vet for second opinion. He agreed with the previous vet, and asked us to choose between fine needle aspiration (FNA) for the diagnosis, or let Ruby go under GA for a lymph node excision. According to him, the very detailed pathological diagnosis obtained with lymph node excision will not alter the management/treatment plan, so, we don't want Ruby to be anesthesized, and did a FNA.

Now that the results are pending, but it is almost very certain that she has lymphoma. We decided to start on chemotherapy, and will be seeing a specialist vet clinic tomorrow (which really costs tons). Sadly there is no oncologist in Hong Kong (yes Ruby is lives in Hong Kong). The closest I can get is an internal medicine specialist, another not-oncologist-but-on-oncology-board doctor is away till 9th August, and I am afraid that Ruby does not have so much time. So I am now researching on different protocols, and seeing what I can tell/ask the vet tomorrow.

I have several questions to ask:

1) I have found on the web that a dog with lymphoma, especially one that with symptoms e.g. loss of weight, shortness of breath usually cannot go into remission. Is that so?

2) Will her muscles become fatigue if she pants so much? I am always so worried that she will get into respiratory failure. Do you guys use oxygen for doggies just like those supplemental oxygen for humans?

3) I have found several protocols - VELCAP-L, and the CHOP protocol. What do you guys suggest? I am not sure whether HK offers such flexible chemotherapy though 

4) What is you guys' view on euthanasia. This morning I saw Ruby panting very heavily, and I think she is struggling and suffering. Her breathing is not so regular, and there are few moments I thought she is going to die just there in front of me. I don't want her to struggle and start to think about euthanasia. But later in the morning when she sees food, she still eats it all and wags her tail, and seems to regain more energy after eating, so I think we can proceed with chemo and put euthanasia off my mind.

5) Ruby has always been eating dry dog food (Canidae), and I just found these two days just how bad dry food is for dog (another point where I feel guilty of). For these 2 days, we switched her diet to broccoli + fish + rice. Is there other food that can help her fight cancer? (I found info on Budwig diet, or chinese medicine like LingZhi)

Anyone can share their dog's experience in battling cancer/lymphoma? We are very very heartbroken and hope to save her life/make her suffer less.

It would be great if you could keep Ruby in your prayer!!!

Thanks all!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I was so sorry to read about Ruby. You'll read about many others who have battled the same illness in the Cancer section. I'll move this post into the right section for you.
I have sent you a private message explaining why I have also edited your post.


----------



## vycht (Jul 30, 2017)

----------


----------



## vycht (Jul 30, 2017)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. I was so sorry to read about Ruby. You'll read about many others who have battled the same illness in the Cancer section. I'll move this post into the right section for you.
> I have sent you a private message explaining why I have also edited your post.


Thank you. I did not know the rules as I just joined, and I also just edited my post and added more info. Thanks a million!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry about Ruby, sending my thoughts and prayers to you both. 

There are several threads about Lymphoma if you do a search for it using the Search feature.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Vycht, 
I am one of the GRF members whose dog has lymphoma. See my signature below for a link to my dog's thread. With treatment, some dogs can last quite a bit longer. My Bella has gone 19 months now. Her doctors are using the CHOP protocol. 

Don't lose heart. And if you get to a point where she is suffering greatly, you'll know the right moment to take action. 

Don't beat yourself up. There are people who think dry dog food is dreadful but consider how many dogs worldwide thrive on it. Candidae is a quality brand of food. I doubt you have caused harm. One thing our vet was firm about was to not make huge diet changes and in particular to not start feeding a raw diet post diagnosis. But you need to confer with your own vet and create a plan for Ruby. As to your other questions, I don't have answers. 

Please come back and keep us informed about your (very pretty!) Ruby. This group offers terrific support.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*vycht*

Praying for your Ruby!! So glad that you found us. So many here have gone through Lymphoma.
I lost my Smooch to Lymphoma or Hemangiosarcoma.
I did on search on here on Lymphoma. Here is the Link: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gtsearch.php?q=lymphoma
If you arrow down on that page, you will see there are 10 pages.


----------

